# Corner drywall tape showing/cracking



## guysgrocerygame (Mar 24, 2018)

The drywall tape is showing, bubbling, or cracking in both the outside and insider corners in my bathroom. What is the best way to fix this? Remove and re-tape the corners? The tape is also only showing on the ceiling side of the corners.

Also, the drywall along the top of the shower looks to be peeling as well, so any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Any tape that is loose or peeling needs to be replaced. Bubbles can generally be cut out and then filled with joint compound. Your 3rd pic is showing corner bead that wasn't nailed securely.


----------



## guysgrocerygame (Mar 24, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Any tape that is loose or peeling needs to be replaced. Bubbles can generally be cut out and then filled with joint compound. Your 3rd pic is showing corner bead that wasn't nailed securely.


In areas where it's peeling would you recommend that I cut out the inside corner tape completely and re-tape?

I'll make sure I secure the outside corner bead when I'm fixing all the nail pops in the bathroom.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you are referring to the 2nd to last pic - I'd remove that tape. The portion of the tape on the wall appears to be ok so you could leave it and tape over that part if you want.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Install a bath fan while you’re at it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use one of these for inside corners. Makes life super easy.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-Tools-4-in-x-3-5-in-Inside-Corner-Tool-82-032/100660205

Also, was this outside corner bead metal, plastic or paper with metal imbedded?


----------



## guysgrocerygame (Mar 24, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Use one of these for inside corners. Makes life super easy.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-Tools-4-in-x-3-5-in-Inside-Corner-Tool-82-032/100660205
> 
> Also, was this outside corner bead metal, plastic or paper with metal imbedded?


The outside corner bead looks to be metal.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

Is there outside wall in that bathroom? If yes, check if there's plastic sheet properly installed (vapor barrier). Worst (but not that bad) would be gust the bathroom and do it right.


----------

